# Pinewood Forge -kolrosing from the recliner



## a1Jim

Good review ,kolrosing is a whole new term to me.


----------



## Elaine

Thanks Jim! Kolrosing is like line drawing, only with a knife. Eventually, I'm hoping to learn how to shade, etc. Brings back memories using India Ink in High School Art class.

Elaine


----------



## Emeralds

I hadn't heard the term either so I went to Wikipedia, which offered nothing (hasn't yet been entered by any enterprising would be Wiki contributor) and then Googled it which was more effective. It appears to be an interesting type of fine pattern oriented carving/etching.

The most comprehensive info I found was at this link. : Pinewood Forge

Interesting stuff.


----------



## johnpoolesc

reminds me of an eastern form of chip carving. good post.. years ago a nurse brought me a book on chip carving.. 3 months later when i could walk, i married her


----------



## Loucarb

Very interesting. How expensive was the kit?


----------



## mmh

How fun! Sounds like a new set of tools and technique we all could try. Maybe Santa (or the Easter Bunny) will give us all Kolrosing kits for Christmas.

Sing along now . . *"High Ho a merry-oh, a Kol-rosing we will go . . .HO!" *

FYI: Here's the website for prices: http://www.pinewoodforge.com/catalog.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the kind of thing me forefathers in Norway would do to pass long winter nights )


----------



## Elaine

TopaMax -I think me forefather's drank whiskey when they weren't building, fishing or having children 

Loucarb -$66.00 + s and h, (the kit is the second picture) mmh and emeralds were kind enough to put the web sight link in this review. Thanks mmh! I don't know how to get the link in yet.

johnpoolesc - sounds like a match made in heaven


----------



## MrDan

I have to agree with the quality of Pinewood Forge tools. I have the sloyd and the hook knife and they are amazing. Works of art in and of themselves and they come razor sharp ready to work. A joy to use.


----------



## WayneC

Glad to hear good news on the quality of the knives. I have a couple of hook knives on order. I guess there is currently a 4-6 week backlog.


----------

